

Adaptive mind: "Is Google Making Us Stupid?" - yason
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200807/google

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Posted 584 days ago, but comments are closed there:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=213421>

This would've been detected by the duplicate detector I suggested here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1012215>

The question is whether that's a good idea? I'm reminded of the story
"Melancholy Elephants" by Spider Robinson in which a good case is made for
forgetting old stuff and allowing new stuff to reinvent, regenerate and
possibly reinvigorate ancient ideas.

Link to the story: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1055430>

